# DIY: Matte Aluminum Grill - I'll just make my own



## mack73 (Jan 2, 2002)

So since no one makes one for us, I decided to see what I could come up with today. And for using what I had on hand, it turned out exactly as I wanted. 
Some people have jokingly suggested Scothbrite for making the matte finish, and yup they were correct. 
I first tried the "non bumper removal of the grill" with no success so I ended up doing it while it was mounted. 
I taped off the bumper and grill, then proceeded to lightly sand the "chrome" with a 120 grit sanding sponge. Keeping in mind not to push to hard to go through the coating and making the lines parallel. I think the pictures speak from themselves
























































































And for comparison, here's a similar shot with the chrome rings and surround










_Modified by mack73 at 6:56 PM 8-3-2008_


----------



## irishpride (Feb 2, 2006)

*Re: DIY: Matte Aluminum Grill - I'll just make my own (mack73)*

added to the DIY, and sorry my DIY didn't help..


----------



## vwracin86 (Mar 27, 2004)

*Re: DIY: Matte Aluminum Grill - I'll just make my own (irishpride)*

looks good, kind of want to see a black on though. but nice work.


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: DIY: Matte Aluminum Grill - I'll just make my own (mack73)*

That looks pretty nice actually. I'm going to try it out on my neighbors car on the street tonight to see how it might look.















What is 120 grit sanding sponge
This:? http://jackstoolshed.net/4Piec...oogle


----------



## brungold (Oct 8, 2007)

*Re: DIY: Matte Aluminum Grill - I'll just make my own (drew138)*

looks good! how did you get the rings off of the grill without removing it?


----------



## mack73 (Jan 2, 2002)

*Re: DIY: Matte Aluminum Grill - I'll just make my own (brungold)*


_Quote, originally posted by *drew138* »_That looks pretty nice actually. I'm going to try it out on my neighbors car on the street tonight to see how it might look.















What is 120 grit sanding sponge
This:? http://jackstoolshed.net/4Piec...oogle

Thanks guys. And yes, that would be exactly what I was describing. The sponge makes it less likely to gouge, create waves or damage the "edges/bevels" as the pressure is more even. 


_Quote, originally posted by *brungold* »_looks good! how did you get the rings off of the grill without removing it? 

I guess I was a bit misleading, I was able to dislodge the top half of the grill. WIth the top half pulled away, I was able to reach my hand down the back side and work out the tabs holding the rings in. There's no way you're getting them off in 1 piece without getting to the back side.


----------



## FlyingTurtle (Mar 26, 2006)

*Re: DIY: Matte Aluminum Grill - I'll just make my own (drew138)*


_Quote, originally posted by *drew138* »_That looks pretty nice actually. I'm going to try it out on my neighbors car on the street tonight to see how it might look.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

looks good. i assume you used a brush on paint instead of rattle can?


----------



## scipher (Jul 24, 2006)

*Re: (krazyboi)*

So what pattern do you sand it in? Circular or linear?
Gonna do this next weekend http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Thanks Mack73


----------



## eltonsi (Mar 17, 2005)

You got some guts doing this mod. Props!


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: DIY: Matte Aluminum Grill - I'll just make my own (mack73)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mack73* »_I was able to reach my hand down the back side and work out the tabs holding the rings in. There's no way you're getting them off in 1 piece without getting to the back side. 

That's what she said!


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: (krazyboi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_looks good. i assume you used a brush on paint instead of rattle can?

No paint at all. Just 'scuffing' up the 'chrome'.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: (drew138)*


_Quote, originally posted by *drew138* »_
No paint at all. Just 'scuffing' up the 'chrome'.

ahhh, now i see it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## audiant (Feb 12, 2006)

looks good


----------



## SprintA3 (Jan 11, 2007)

That looks pretty good. I might have to do this myself.


----------



## GLiNTCH (May 26, 2004)

*Re: (SprintA3)*

yeah, that looks hott
nice job! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
but would look even better on black background


----------



## irishpride (Feb 2, 2006)

*Re: (GLiNTCH)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GLiNTCH* »_yeah, that looks hott
nice job! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
but would look even better on black background

black car w/ the brushed mirror caps, and this mod would be sick..


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: (irishpride)*


_Quote, originally posted by *irishpride* »_
black car w/ the brushed mirror caps, and this mod would be sick..









or maybe lava grey


----------



## thea3kid (Jun 4, 2006)

good job!! looks amazing


----------



## irishpride (Feb 2, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
or maybe lava grey

that too. even that blue color. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Courtney (Jun 23, 2008)

*Re: (thea3kid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thea3kid* »_good job!! looks amazing

X2!
I like it a lot! I'd do it, but I'd probably screw it up. (No artistic skillz)


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
X2!
I like it a lot! I'd do it, but I'd probably screw it up. (No artistic skillz)

i'll do it for you. we have a Audi DIY day this coming saturday in the Washington DC area...make it up here and i'll get it taken care of


----------



## Courtney (Jun 23, 2008)

*Re: (krazyboi)*

lol


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: (irishpride)*


_Quote, originally posted by *irishpride* »_
black car w/ the brushed mirror caps, and this mod would be sick..









x2. I wish I still had my chrome grill surround to experiment.


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: (terje_77)*

Hey Mack, I'm 100% doing this mod. Thanks for saving me $$$ on the OEM blackout grill which I was about to purchase.








Few questions....
What direction / movement did you sweep the sponge-paper?
How long did you have to work on a section to get the desired finish?
And the totally dumb question of the hour: the sanding sponge -- is it actually a sponge that you 'wet', or is the grit just ounted to the sponge for easy of application?
Cheers!!!
Drew


----------



## mack73 (Jan 2, 2002)

*Re: (drew138)*


_Quote, originally posted by *drew138* »_Hey Mack, I'm 100% doing this mod. Thanks for saving me $$$ on the OEM blackout grill which I was about to purchase.








Few questions....
What direction / movement did you sweep the sponge-paper?
How long did you have to work on a section to get the desired finish?
And the totally dumb question of the hour: the sanding sponge -- is it actually a sponge that you 'wet', or is the grit just ounted to the sponge for easy of application?
Cheers!!!
Drew


For Direction I went with Horizontal on the grill and in circular patterns on the rings. IE, I went around the outside of the rings in one motion, so the scratches would follow the ring curve. 
Time: for the grill it didn't take long as everything is flat for the most part. So maybe 10 minutes. Each spot only takes maybe 10-20 passes with the sandpaper. The rings take forever since there is so many nooks and corners, it probably took me an hour. 
The sponge is not wet. It just allows for even pressure while conforming to the curves. No water necessary. So yes, the grit is attached to the outside of the sponge.


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

Where did the pics go?


----------



## mack73 (Jan 2, 2002)

*Re: (drew138)*


_Quote, originally posted by *drew138* »_Where did the pics go?

Ohh jeez you guys crashed the file server








I'll get them back up when I get home
EDIT: Pics are back up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by mack73 at 9:01 PM 8-6-2008_


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: (mack73)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mack73* »_
Ohh jeez you guys crashed the file server








I'll get them back up when I get home
EDIT: Pics are back up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Modified by mack73 at 9:01 PM 8-6-2008_


----------



## S4cabriofox (Apr 5, 2008)

This looks brilliant, I'm late but glad I saw it. I'll probably do it eventually


----------



## Wimbledon (Nov 25, 2005)

*Re: DIY: Matte Aluminum Grill - I'll just make my own (mack73)*

That looks _amazing_. Great job http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Machnickiⓐⓤⓓⓘ (May 14, 2008)

*Re: DIY: Matte Aluminum Grill - I'll just make my own (Wimbledon)*

and i was just about to get rid of my stock grill. If anyone really wants a stock sline grill to try it on... Make an offer. PM.


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: DIY: Matte Aluminum Grill - I'll just make my own (MachnickiA3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MachnickiA3* »_and i was just about to get rid of my stock grill. If anyone really wants a stock sline grill to try it on... Make an offer. PM.

Where was this DIY 8 months ago when I got rid of my stock grill?


----------



## vicmeer (Aug 11, 2008)

I just did this and think the actual "brushing effect" came out well. But removing the bezel from the grill was a pain! Both of the plastic pieces are very soft so careful with the flathead.


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: (vicmeer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vicmeer* »_I just did this and think the actual "brushing effect" came out well. But removing the bezel from the grill was a pain! Both of the plastic pieces are very soft so careful with the flathead.


http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif . Now post some pics.


----------



## vicmeer (Aug 11, 2008)

*Re: (terje_77)*

Unfortunately it got dark before I could pull out the camera, but here are some nonetheless. Long exposure is making it appear glossier than it now is. Note also the S-line fog surrounds that I painted in metallic textured paint.
http://www.kodakgallery.com/I....en_US


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: (vicmeer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vicmeer* »_Unfortunately it got dark before I could pull out the camera, but here are some nonetheless. Long exposure is making it appear glossier than it now is. Note also the S-line fog surrounds that I painted in metallic textured paint.
http://www.kodakgallery.com/I....en_US


http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: (vicmeer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vicmeer* »_Unfortunately it got dark before I could pull out the camera, but here are some nonetheless. Long exposure is making it appear glossier than it now is. Note also the S-line fog surrounds that I painted in metallic textured paint.
http://www.kodakgallery.com/I....en_US


nicely done. why blur out your license plate? i'll just post it later for others to see







i wish i could do that w/ my side mirrors...but can't b/c they're plastic and i don't think they'd look right.


----------



## vicmeer (Aug 11, 2008)

*Re: (krazyboi)*

I know they'll be all over after our DIY part II, but you swirl your plate too!


----------



## mack73 (Jan 2, 2002)

*Re: (vicmeer)*

UPDATE:
I finally had some time to tackle the rear badge. I origionally wanted to purchase another set of rings to work with, but the chrome coating on the "cheap" ebay ones was way to thin and I burned through it in a matter of seconds. So if you're going to do this, you better get the OEM rings. 
So I ended up taping the existing rigs off and doing the sanding while on the car.


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: (mack73)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mack73* »_UPDATE:
I finally had some time to tackle the rear badge. I origionally wanted to purchase another set of rings to work with, but the chrome coating on the "cheap" ebay ones was way to thin and I burned through it in a matter of seconds. So if you're going to do this, you better get the OEM rings. 
So I ended up taping the existing rigs off and doing the sanding while on the car. 

















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Nextman (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: (vicmeer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vicmeer* »_Unfortunately it got dark before I could pull out the camera, but here are some nonetheless. Long exposure is making it appear glossier than it now is. Note also the S-line fog surrounds that I painted in metallic textured paint.
http://www.kodakgallery.com/I....en_US


http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Beautiful wheels, are those Hartmann 18" DTM reps? Correct me if im wrong, but what did you do to run that +38 offset?


----------



## vicmeer (Aug 11, 2008)

*Re: (Nextman)*

THX. Hartmann offered a DTM-like wheel in +48 for a limited time; I jumped on them, but wish they had slightly less offset to make them more flush.


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: (vicmeer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vicmeer* »_THX. Hartmann offered a DTM-like wheel in +48 for a limited time; I jumped on them, but wish they had slightly less offset to make them more flush.

Can't make a statement like this without posting pics.


----------



## Nextman (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: (vicmeer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vicmeer* »_THX. Hartmann offered a DTM-like wheel in +48 for a limited time; I jumped on them, but wish they had slightly less offset to make them more flush.

You wanna sell em? haha those are my dream wheels. Too bad about the current offset http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## vicmeer (Aug 11, 2008)

*Re: (terje_77)*

Dude, there's a URL link w/ pix above...


----------



## vicmeer (Aug 11, 2008)

*Re: (Nextman)*

Next, you want to help me pickout new wheels and cover the cost? What do you think of HRE? j/k.. I'd consider R8's but not gonna jock Krazy on those. Wanna cover MRR HR2's?


----------



## Nextman (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: (vicmeer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vicmeer* »_Next, you want to help me pickout new wheels and cover the cost? What do you think of HRE? j/k.. I'd consider R8's but not gonna jock Krazy on those. Wanna cover MRR HR2's?

Lol..maybe but i would rather just buy your wheels directly off you. The MRR's are kinda pricey tho, i was looking for sub $300 wheels. The ones i found are a 35+ offset tho?


----------



## vicmeer (Aug 11, 2008)

*Re: (Nextman)*

300 for the set or 300 each? The MRR's are 260 each. I'm also keeping an eye out for the VMR 710's whenever they come out in A3 fitment.


----------



## Nextman (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: (vicmeer)*

PM'ed you, are the 710's even scheduled to come out in our fitment?


----------



## toastedzen (Feb 10, 2013)

Anyone have the photos from this thread? I've been browsing all of the DIY threads tonight, looking for new ideas to try (and keep me from spending more money until my savings can be resuscitated) and some of these thread are missing the photos. Sad. 

If you are the thread author and want to just PM me some photos that would be most excellent of you.


----------



## everfresh59 (Jul 26, 2010)

Just do it this way.... But I recommend you actually take it off the car as oppose to just slapping it on like he did...


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

everfresh59 said:


> Just do it this way.... But I recommend you actually take it off the car as oppose to just slapping it on like he did...


 Agreed, I plan to do my grill at some point actually. Remove it all of course and get rid of the stone grey while I am at it.


----------

